
Babies in the womb may see more than we thought - conse_lad
https://news.berkeley.edu/2019/11/25/babies-in-the-womb-may-see-more-than-we-thought/
======
Ruth_K
It`s a known fact for parents. Babies in the womb can hear and see many things
actually.

